# Attic insulation, remove and replace



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

My attic has been invaded by squirrels, who have chewed through my cedar siding numerous times. They have left droppings and urine, posing a health (and fire?) risk I am told. I have a number of questions: First, what is the best way to keep these critters out of the attic? (I have removed squirrels and repaired damage several times). The insulation appears blown in (is loose), and the obvious exits are only one small ceiling access in my main floor hallway (2' x 2'), and the gable vent to the exterior of the house. How would you remove this insulation? How would you clean the attic? And how would you replace the insulation? Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

Can you post a picture of how/where the squirrels are getting inside?


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

If you look carefully, you will see the louver vent has been damaged and screened, as well as two other holes are present a few feet below this vent. One hole is screened, the other has a squirrel smiling for the camera.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Hopefully you can see the squirrel damage/entry better with this blow up. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Intruders!!!!

I would contract with an insulation company to be honest. By the time you rent the equipment, a dumpster, and the hassle to do it...you might be better served to just contract the work.


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm guessing the squirrel got in through the gable vent and that the holes in the siding are at floor level in the attic, where the squirrel chewed its way out?

This video shows something similar: https://youtu.be/HQVTcy4SlAk?t=7m6s

I agree with Wash. A good insulation contractor will vacuum up the entire attic, air seal the attic floor, and put down a new layer of blown in cellulose.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you Alketi and Windows. I have spoken with Orkin and they wanted $7,000 to remove insulation, clean dropping/urine toxin, and replace insulation. Does that seem right?? It's only ~1,000 sq ft.


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

What state are you in? At that price, I would personally get a second quote, and also check for some work reviews.

You also want to make sure they air seal the attic floor top plates, wiring penetrations, and duct chases as part of the job. Blowing in insulation is the EASY part.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I would contact an insulation company first. Pest control companies don't specialize in insulation, but they do work in it. 

Better to go to the source.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Do you guys have any advice for keeping the rodents out of the attic?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Squirrels are smart and persistent. Live trap and relocate is law allows. It does and has worked for me, but I have read on the forums that relocating can be an issue in some places.

Of course you should plug every possible access you can find, but they are better at finding places than you are and they can chew right through the side if they decide to.

Bud


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

shake said:


> Do you guys have any advice for keeping the rodents out of the attic?


You should reinforce the inside of the gable vent with some metal shelving (or equivalent), like in the still frame of the video I posted above.

Are the holes in side of your house at floor level? I'm guessing those are exit holes, where the squirrel perhaps had time to stand on the attic floor and chew?

If so, then reinforcing the gable vent might just solve your problem.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks, Bud. I've trapped and relocated, but there are too many in my neighborhood. They've eaten into my attic, and directly into my master bedroom twice (lofted ceiling - ate through the outside wall then through the drywall). 

The focus here is squirrels, but now I also have woodpeckers pecking holes in my house. The wood siding is nice to look at but brick or vinyl siding would be more protective. I may start another post about how to deter all creatures from attacking the home. Including ants!

Anyone have effective ways of deterring squirrels, woodpeckers and ants from your home (as natural, non-toxic as possible)?


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Alteki, the gable vent has been reinforced, but I'm not 100% sure there were no squirrels hiding inside the attic when I did it. Actually, on the other gable they have chewed in from the outside for sure, as the gable is the the wall of my lofted ceiling (no attic) master bedroom. They chewed into that room on two different occasions. My fear is that I'll fix the insulation, and they'll chew in again. Thank you for your replies!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It may have been stated, but what is your general region. If you are in a cooler climate or at least not the deep south then the natural air flow through the house and attic is from bottom to top. What this means is any repellent or fragrance you add to the attic will flow out more than down to where you live. Deep south this air flow along with ac reverses a bit.

Attics with limited access could benefit from a camera up there so you can monitor any activity. A trap with their favorite food left up there might catch them before any damage.

When our house gets attacked by mice, usually every fall, when I find their entrance I do not immediately close it off. I surround it with traps. Years ago I did this as the house was new and we had probably displaced many critters, but those many traps caught over 20 mice before they stopped coming in. It was a gap over a basement window where the builder gad just stuffed it with insulation.

Double your outside trapping efforts as everyone you relocate is a lot easier than evicting them after they find or make a hole in your house.

Bud


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need one of these guys...


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

I live in Asheville, NC. Being a mountain region, we have a cooler climate than the deep south, and with the house having a ridge vent, my guess is that I have a bottom-up air flow. Is there a fragrance that I should use to repel squirrels? 

Thanks for your comments and assistance, Bud!

Jeff


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Try two different quotes. One for removal and one for insulating.
I called the guys that vacuum out ducts and they gave me quote of about 1400 beans to vacuum out the insulation. 1100 sq ft.

Once that's done, get up there yourself to check things out and do repairs. Anyone you hire WILL not fix it up to the point you will expect. They will tell you ya, ya, sure, but when the crew arrives, it's always different.

Sorry to the good contractors on this board, but he won't be hiring you more than likely.
Every one I've hired has done this, ya ya stuff and it's very irritating.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

In Houston paid 1500 for a 1800 sq foot home, was going to rent machine and do it, glad we didn't! Nasty, nasty work!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Google "natural repellent for squirrels in attic" and there seem to be a lot of suggestions. I saw peppermint mentioned a couple of times, which is a lot nicer than what I was thinking.

I have hunted all of my life so I'm familiar with scents being used to attract or deter different animals. In most cases they use the urine as the scent. I know, sounds disgusting, but those squirrels have already deposited their scent up there and you will need something to defeat it. That's why I mentioned the natural air flow up and out as being good. 

But. you would not need to apply these scents to the house directly, but to cotton balls or small cloth bags and it would require very little. One drop on several pieces of cotton located low around the perimeter of the attic would be plenty. Might try the peppermint first as if the airflow manages to get down into your house you will detect it.

Let us know what all of that reading boils down to for you. By the way, sporting goods and gun shops would usually carry the other products.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

_________-Welcome to the forums!-----------------

Most gable end louvers come with screen-door screen or similar, not tough enough. Use 1/4" hardware cloth at the box stores. Buy some step flashing or flat tin (cut smaller pieces) to install on the back of all exposed lap siding end joints, their easiest access. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Amerimax...vanized-Steel-Valley-Flashing-70410/100074511 Install from interior in attic or exterior on walls.

Once the attic is air sealed (all the drywall/top plate joints, wiring/plumbing holes, chases; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=23&ved=0CCUQFjACOBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fapps1.eere.energy.gov%2Fbuildings%2Fpublications%2Fpdfs%2Fbuilding_america%2Fba_airsealing_report.pdf&rct=j&q=foam%20board%20in%20attic%20require%20thermal%20barrier%20with%20drywall%20already%20installed%20on%20other%20side%20of%20kneewall&ei=IvqWTveuIKW0sQK3zPzwBA&usg=AFQjCNHwd56o0AxLi8-V03E5cMUmwWATQw&cad=rja0 go in the crawl/basement and air seal any holes there to stop the stack effect for losing heat/AC through the structure. With that 5' high attic gable and vents at each end, I'd be surprised to have much fragrance going downward, even in South--- I'd try the tin/screen before the fragrance (as a back-up).. IMO. They sell multiple ribbons of foil against woodpeckers, and other non-harmful repellents.

Gary


----------



## morfys (Aug 16, 2016)

To keep the rodents out, you can buy metal flashing or mesh at home depot to seal off holes at soffits, roof eaves, and etc. Sometimes, the city provides services for free exterior inspection for entry ways for rodents.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks, Bud. I'll try the peppermint and let you know.


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Gary, thanks for all the great information. I've seen the streamers used for woodpeckers, and it was - in the end - unsuccessful for them. I'm going to try them though. Thanks again!


----------



## Shaun S (Sep 7, 2016)

shake said:


> My attic has been invaded by squirrels, who have chewed through my cedar siding numerous times. They have left droppings and urine, posing a health (and fire?) risk I am told. I have a number of questions: First, what is the best way to keep these critters out of the attic? (I have removed squirrels and repaired damage several times). The insulation appears blown in (is loose), and the obvious exits are only one small ceiling access in my main floor hallway (2' x 2'), and the gable vent to the exterior of the house. How would you remove this insulation? How would you clean the attic? And how would you replace the insulation? Thank you in advance for any help!


I had a similar problem, granted it wasn't quite as bad as this sounds. I ended up calling the pro's in to get it fixed. Worth the money and now those little critters can't get in there...


----------



## shake (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks, Shaun. What did the pros do to keep them out of there? That is my problem - they just chew through the wood and the cycle starts all over again.


----------

